# Any good compaines for parts?



## michaelrj9 (Jan 25, 2010)

Besides opgi what other big companies are there for reproduction parts for a 1970 GTO?

Thanks


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir, I use Ames Performance a lot. They are very good. Matt


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Try Muscle Car Parts-GM Auto Parts-Camaro Z28- Pontiac Judge GTO Parts-Firebird-Oldsmobile-Restoration Parts-Classic cars-Parts Place Inc. I used them when I redid mine in `07, great customer support.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

X2 for Ames. 
I have been buying from them for about 30 years.
Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.

Along with Ames, I have found Inline Tube to be excellent:
Inline tube The brake plumbing experts

In addition to OPGI, I have also had great success with Performance Years.
Performance Years - Your #1 Source for GTO, Firebird, and Classic Pontiac Parts and Accessories

You'll be very surprised how many parts you can get from Rock Auto...they even carry a lot of the Sherman aftermarket steel panels.
RockAuto Parts Catalog

I have also heard good things about California Pontiac Restoration, but I don't have any personal experience with them.
Pontiac Parts and Pontiac Auto Parts - California Pontiac Restoration

For used parts, I have had good luck with Frank's Pontiac Parts in California.
Frank's Pontiac Parts


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

I am going to try Ames. I have not had great luck with OPGI.


----------



## michaelrj9 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions. That will keep me busy for a while checking them out.

Thanks


----------



## HaloPlayer (Jun 22, 2013)

I didn't see anyone mention "Year One". I know they have catalogs for many of the 60's era muscle cars, including Pontiac. Are their parts overpriced? Low quality?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

HaloPlayer said:


> I didn't see anyone mention "Year One". I know they have catalogs for many of the 60's era muscle cars, including Pontiac. Are their parts overpriced? Low quality?


 Year One has great stuff too, but usually are higher than the others.


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Ames did a good job for me in 2010. Had everything but an auto trans shifter cable.


----------



## 68lover (Jun 5, 2013)

*Parts?*

Try Butlers out of Milwaukee....excellent


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Performance Years - Your #1 Source for GTO, Firebird, and Classic Pontiac Parts and Accessories
ShermanParts-Collision & Restoration Auto Parts, Bumpers & Rust Repair
Muscle Car Parts-GM Auto Parts-Camaro Z28- Pontiac Judge GTO Parts-Firebird-Oldsmobile-Restoration Parts-Classic cars-Parts Place Inc
Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.

Ive used all of these when I did my car. I suggest you compare all. I have bought parts from Ames and then the package arrive, unpack it to see they were branded The Parts place, parts resold by ames, and prices different from both vendors. Plus, some carry parts that others might not or are better quality. Something to consider.


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

I created a thread over at the PY forums with an extensive list of all our cars suppliers here.

After spending lots of money with suppliers since that thread, my two "go to" guys are Performance Years and Ames.

How I made my determination?
Their prices are the most competitive as well as their website the easiest to navigate and look up parts.
They are both on the East coast so it takes a while to get my parts (I'm in CA). In my opinion, OPGI (original parts group) is over priced. Even though they are 35 miles from me, I still shop with Ames & Performance Years. Sure it takes a bit longer to get parts, but their competitive pricing as well as no sales tax keeps me a customer.

Hope this helps


----------



## redrr (Oct 3, 2013)

I know you asked about reproduction parts but if you need good used and NOS try
Potomac Classic Pontiac, Ron always has good stuff 301-668-0101.


----------



## Sohail Ram (Dec 26, 2020)

I've had good experiences for parts online from Boodmo. They are very good.


----------



## NOS Only (Nov 14, 2017)

There are only a handful of outfits that repop these parts that everybody, including Summit Racing, sells.

So rest assured there are plenty of places to shop so people can keep building Taiwan GTO's.

I'll stick with the Pontiac ones.


----------

